# Subtracting Strokes from your golf game



## mnrow11 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has tried the tutorials on subtractgolfstrokes.com I was thinking about purchasing the tutorials, there is a money back guarantee and I know golf stuff is expensive to start. If anyone knows anything about this product could you please post. Thank you!

-mnrow11


----------



## papperlapub (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

to anwser your question quickly - i do not have any expierence with this product. I can only give you some advise on these things. I am very sceptical towards any kind of "super-tips". You can ask yourself the question - "If it is so easy to cut your own score by 7-12 strokes, why is not it common knowledge for golfers?" Would not every pro know about this?

I can only give you one advise that has helped me in the past and still does help me a lot. Try to figure out for yourself what is wrong with the swing? I do not mean you should not get any help, of Course a pro or a good golfer can give you tips, but try to understand WHAT he is trying to change in the swing. WIth time you will develope a very good feel and eye how a swing should feel and look like. And of course, practise, practise, practise - as long as it is fun it helps!

Hope this helped you a bit

Best Regards


----------



## newgolfer (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't tried that tutorial, but I've found a couple of similar sites. One of them is 72strokes.com. Like the website that you mentioned, it's hard to tell if what they are selling is of any value, but they do havesome free articles on the site that are interesting. If you do purchase any of the tutorials please post your opinions.


----------

